# Directv Tivo Hughes HR10-250 Needs Software Update



## CheriB (May 30, 2011)

(I apologize in advance if the answer to my question is already within your posts somewhere but after more than an hour of searching my head hurts)

*I replaced my dying Samsung Directv Tivo with a Hughes HR10-250 that I bought off of ebay a month or five ago. The HR10 has 6.3 software on it, whereas, my Samsung had 6.4... I am DESPERATE for the 6.4 and most of the retards at directv can't even understand that I have a "TIVO" Directv Receiver (rather than "Directv DVR" Directv Receiver) much less are they able to instruct me how to force a software update. 

PLEASE, PLEASE someone tell me there is a way for me to force this update and tell me how. PLEASE!*

(*Note: While, I am not completely ignorant still keep in mind that I am just an average house wife/mom and not a super electronically savvy girl who can go taking this thing apart and replacing pieces or any of that before you suggest I replace hard drives or circuit boards or something technical )

*Thanks!!!!  *


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I've never had a D'TiVo before, but I believe I read it some where that updates are done using a phone line.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Cheri,

There is not a way to force the update. The updates are received over the satellite but not applied until the box phones in to TiVo to "authorize" the update - this is done so that everyone doesn't update at once.

However, the 6.4 update is no longer being sent in the satellite stream and no amount of forcing calls will help if your box does not already have the update stashed away. There is no way to tell if this is the case without "hacking" the box (something I gather, from your message, is beyond where you want to go.)

So the result is that there is no way for you to get 6.4 on this box now, short of removing the disk and using a PC to load an "image" of a 6.4a disk onto it. These images can be purchased from dvrupgrade.com - they call it "InstantCake". The process of doing this would wipe out all recordings and preferences on your TiVo.


----------



## cbessant (Jun 9, 2004)

Check with www.weaknees.com and see what they can do for you.


----------



## CheriB (May 30, 2011)

Steve, you are breaking my heart here!!
Can you tell me what exactly "hacking" entails? I mean, I can be pretty handy but don't want to screw it up... so what is the likely hood that I will break it?

How hard is it to remove the "disk"? How expensive is the "image"?

I really want the update but do you think it is worth it to do either of these?
Do I need something special to preform either of these tasks?
Would you be willing to walk me through either/both of these tasks? 

Thanks!!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Cheri,

If all you want is 6.4 on the TiVo and don't care about losing any recordings or settings, then the process is like this:

1. Open the TiVo box and remove the hard drive (requires some Torx screwdrivers).
2. Connect the drive to a PC's internal IDE adaptor - many recent PCs don't have this - you can buy a USB-IDE adaptor for about $25 from various sources such as newegg.com.
3. Purchase a copy of "InstantCake" for your model - this is a downloadable CD image (.iso file.) Cost is $40. Using CD burning software, burn the image to a CD. While DVRUpgrade does sell CDs already made, they don't offer one with 6.4a.
4. With the TiVo drive attached to the PC, insert the CD into the PC and boot from the CD - it will run independently of your PC's operating system and walk you through the steps to load the TiVo image onto the disk.
5. Replace the disk in the TiVo and close the case.

If you are comfortable with replacing a hard drive in a PC, you can do this. If you aren't, perhaps you know someone who can do it for you.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CheriB said:


> ...I replaced my dying Samsung Directv Tivo with a Hughes HR10-250 that I bought off of ebay a month or five ago. The HR10 has 6.3 software on it, whereas, my Samsung had 6.4... I am DESPERATE for the 6.4 ...


What's so much more magical about 6.4 than 6.3?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

I think that's the one that enables remote recording, which is quite nice.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I think 6.4a might also have the Daylight Savings Time fix. Not sure anymore.


----------



## CheriB (May 30, 2011)

6.4 began the quick delete feature, where you could simply hit clear on your remote to delete stuff and not have to confirm on the next screen. Also the quick record feature that works much the same way. Most importantly it offers the "recently deleted folder" so that if something is accidentally deleted you can retrieve it from the recently deleted folder.

I still do NOT have my darn update and doesn't look like I ever will unless one of you very nice people want to come to my house and take care of that for me!!! Seriously, prettttty pretttty please 

I am becoming so frustrated I may just burn the box in my front yard!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheriB (May 30, 2011)

Oh, it also offers clipping of shows so that if you're recording on both tuners and one stupid show runs over 5 mins rather than losing the whole next hour because of the previous show you can just lose the first 5 mins of the second show.... HELP!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Cheri, where do you live?


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 11, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> I think 6.4a might also have the Daylight Savings Time fix. Not sure anymore.


It does.

I had to rebuild an HDVR2 almost a year ago, all I had was a 6.2 image. I connected it to the phone line, and it STILL has not upgraded. I'm not paying $40 for an instantcake CD to fix that. If it was still $20, I might have.

I just have to live with it being an hour off for two weeks in spring and fall.


----------

